# [linux] Prob bei Inst von PHP



## format_c (14. Oktober 2002)

Abend
Wollte letztens anhand eurer Anweisung MySQL und PHP installieren.
Geht das nur im Zusammenhang mit der Apache-Neuinstallation?
Auf jeden Fall hab ich erst mal , wie in der Anleitung, MySQL installiert. Funzte einwandfrei.
Danach wollte ich die weiteren Schritte durchgehen:
Apache nach Instaanweisung: funzt.
Nach der Eingabe des configure-Befehls von php läuft ein Teil des Scriptes durch. Aber er bricht das Script mit der Meldung:
===========================================================
configure: error: can not find output from lex; giving up  
===========================================================
ab.

Oder ist bei der installation von Apache bei der Installation von SUSE schon das Modul MySQL und PHP dabei und muss vielleicht nur noch aktiviert werden.
Wie kann ich das machen.

Ich habe nämlich Einträge in der httpd.conf gefunden die auf die Existenz von dem PHP Modul hinweisen.

Könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (14. Oktober 2002)

1. Es ist dabei, nur hatte ich bisher immer Probleme mit SuSE und dem enthaltenen Apache, zumal ich einen selbstinstallierten Apache lieber mag weil ich das weis was ich gemacht habe.
Das was ich in dem Tutorial angepsrochen habe ist eine Apache-Neuinstallation, ja.

2. Du wirst wohl ein Programm das benötigt wird nicht installiert haben. In diesem Fall: lex. Installiere es mal und versuche es noch einmal. Es können noch mehrere Pakete fehlen, also musst Du ein bißchen ausprobieren.


----------

